
Show HN: Ifcfg.me – What Is My IP Address - Eun
https://ifcfg.me/
======
Eun
Supports also lookup of other ips and hosts:
[https://ifcfg.me/8.8.8.8](https://ifcfg.me/8.8.8.8)

curl ready:

    
    
        curl ifcfg.me/8.8.8.8
    

All commands:

    
    
        curl ifcfg.me/8.8.8.8/?

------
mrmondo
No IPv6? Also, why do we need another one of these? Not to put you down or
anything but I usually just run curl icanhazip.com or ipchicken.com.

~~~
Eun
Oh there is IPv6, by default it goes just the default way, which seems is not
IPv6 in your case.

But you can force IPv6 by using 6.ifcfg.me.

I know there are other services.

What I need the most is getting a short overview about my IP or others:

    
    
        curl ifcfg.me/all
    

or

    
    
        curl ifcfg.me/google.com

------
binaryapparatus
Very nice and useful, thanks.

